

Program an Arduino Yún without writing code Temboo's Sketch Builder - neetruof14
http://blog.arduino.cc/2014/02/07/program-a-yun-without-writing-code/

======
trevorhartman
Cool, but if you can learn electrical engineering concepts, you can learn to
copy/paste/hack some ultra-simple C too :)

------
cmaxwe
Kind of takes the fun out of it doesn't it?

------
Madbreaks
this is awesome for hardware hackers who see software as a necessary evil

------
donohoe
IFTTT + Steroids?

